
2 major microbial groups found to use fermentation, not respiration, for energy - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/two-major-microbial-groups-discovered-that-cant-breathe-may-predate-the-evolution-of-respiration/
======
bookofjoe
Ancestral Absence of Electron Transport Chains in Patescibacteria and DPANN

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.0184...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.01848/full)

